# Katy Perry zu sexy fürs Kinderfernsehen?



## Mandalorianer (23 Sep. 2010)

Sie ist für ihre schrillen Outfits und knalligen Haarfarben bekannt . Was würde da besser passen, als ein Auftritt in der „Sesamstraße“? Das dachten sich sicherlich auch die Produzenten der erfolgreichen Fernsehserie für Kinder aus den USA.
Doch mit ihrem an und für sich niedlichen Duett mit Elmo, bei dem die beiden Katy’s Hit „Hot N Cold“ zum Besten gaben, hat die Sängerin nicht den Nerv aller getroffen.







*VIDEO*



> YouTube - Sesame Street: Katy Perry Song: Hot and Cold



Aufgebrachte Eltern beschweren sich in Internetforen, dass es nicht angehen kann „eine solch vulgär gekleidete Frau“, im Kinderfernsehen zu zeigen. Stein des Anstoßes ist das Dekolleté der Sängerin. Ein besorgter Vater: „Ich hatte die gesamte Zeit über Angst, dass die Dinger raus fallen!“
Typisch Amerikanische Bigotterie, oder ist etwas dran an den Vorwürfen? Fakt ist, dass Katy sich auf keinen Fall verstellt hat. Wer Miss Perry zu sich ins Studio einlädt, sollte eigentlich wissen, worauf er sich einlässt.


Gruss Gollum :thumbup:


----------



## Q (23 Sep. 2010)

Den Kindern gefällts bestimmt auch, da sehen sie doch was schönes zum Kuscheln  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2010)

Katy ist rattenscharf


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Sep. 2010)

Elmo hat nichts an, dann ist Kate eindeutig zu freizügig, dann kann nicht gut gehen


----------



## krawutz (24 Sep. 2010)

Grässliche Vorstellung, dass kleine dicke amerikanische Kinder vor dem 10. Lebensjahr erfahren könnten, dass Männer und Frauen an gewissen Stellen Unterschiede aufweisen.


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Sep. 2010)

Haben die keine anderen Probleme dort? Wie z.B. das sich dort die Kinder "versehentlich" gegenseitig erschießen weil deren Eltern ihre Waffen frei rumliegen lassen!


----------



## superriesenechse (24 Sep. 2010)

besser als lady gaga^^


----------

